
How Does Stan Work? - pietroppeter
https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2019/06/26/how-does-stan-work-a-reading-list/
======
pietroppeter
related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20102950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20102950)

there one finds a reference on how to download the latest edition of
statistical rethinking book mentioned in the post.

